
The Lierean Alphabet - retpirato
https://www.omniglot.com/conscripts/lierean.htm
======
zzo38computer
It is like also what I thought of before that I thought the symbol for the
sounds should be based on the combination of their properties (like they do in
there), rather than making them alphabets of other languages (like done with
IPA) which do not have shapes with these properties.

------
retpirato
Is there some reason why capital & lowercase versions of some of the letters
are so different? If it's meant to resemble Arabic that might suggest they are
different sounds,not just a lowercase or capital versions. I don't see why
different characters makes sense at all. This seems to be a featural alphabet,
but not being a linguist the "front/mid/back" stuff is nonsense to me too.

